# Is it normal to have AWFUL morn sickness and then the next day feel great?



## babyhope1

This past Monday I went in for my first ultrasound for this pregnancy. I was 6 wks/2days. The baby''s heartbeat was 102. The nurse said that was normal since the heart just recently started beating. I starting experiencing bad nausea last week and this week it was AWFUL... all the time... until yesterday. I felt a bit "icky" at times and still feel like I needed to lay down just to rest but otherwise I felt better than I had in a week and a half. I did feel a bit nauseous during the night but not as bad as before. This morning I feel good and was even able to eat an egg... which just the thought of two days ago made me feel bad. 

I''m scared because last year I lost all my pregnancy symptoms and went in for an u/s a week later and learned the baby''s heartbeat had stopped. The second time I got pregnant I had horrible cramps and bleeding and miscarried right before 7 weeks. 

I was worried yesterday and called the docs office. The triage nurse said horomones can fluctuate and enjoy the good days because it will probably come back. I really want to believe her and am praying (trying to have faith) that that is the case. 

Has anyone experienced something similar and then it turned out to be okay?


----------



## Catters

I'm not sure I can speak as I haven't had a similar experience as you, but as far as morning sickness for myself, today has been INSANELY great! And yesterday was honestly, sheer hell.. :sick:

Last night, I felt like I had reached the end of my tether with this morning sickness junk as it seems 'whatever worked yesterday to temporarily 'fix' it, doesn't work today' -- that just wears you down. Had a bit of a cry at the end of the night, wondering just how in the world am I going to deal with this for a few more weeks!??! It honestly is just.. wow.. just slays me. My only comparision is lugging around a 50 lb bag of concrete and it's okay for a bit.. then after 8 straight hours, you just want someone, ANYONE to take the damn bag for a bit... but nope.. not happening. 

Anyhoo, woke up today, and the "bag" wasn't there. LOL! Pretty much all day, felt fab! I haven't had any type of .. 'feeling' that something was off, ... I just feel like today I was due a break. But I'm not worried. I think that if ANYONE feels a bit of worry, it's best to contact your doctor once again (I think we women are more in-tune with our bodies then our doctors might think). Maybe explain to the triage nurse what you've experienced and that you are very cautious about this one... and need some reassurance to ensure all is well.. maybe they can get you in for a scan? 

Best of luck and tons of :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Yep I say it's normal. For about 4 weeks now my morning sickness has been coming and going, and some days the nausea is extreme and other days I'm just a bit queasy. Last week I had some of my worst days ever. I never throw up but the nausea was horrible, and then, all of a sudden I felt fine for a couple of days. And then, yesterday evening the nausea got really bad again. It was so bad I couldn't get to sleep. I was laying in bed at 1:30 am thinking that this was gonna be the night that I was gonna throw up. And today I just feel meh. I thought at first that this meant something bad but I just hear the heartbeat yesterday, so I guess this is just normal hormonal fluctuations. Enjoy the good days when you have them.


----------



## wishingforbub

ive had it almost all day everyday till 2 days ago i bought these wrist pressure bands for nausea they are great !!!


----------



## babyhope1

Thank you for your help. Last night there was no nausea whatsoever and this morning I feel great. I did however get up about 4 times to use the bathroom so I'm "holding on" to that pregnancy symptom. It is kind of crazy that I'm praying to feel bad just so I'll know things are going in the right direction. 

It's good to hear from others and I REALLY appreciate your words!:hugs:


----------



## flubdub

I felt quite icky yesterday at times, and feel absolutley fine today, which had me wondering, to be honest, but its looking like its normal for lots of people :flower:


----------



## summer rain

I think its normal; I can even experience that in the same day; yesterday am I felt absolutely fine for hours which started to worry me; then come tea time I really felt horrific I was this close to throwing up....


----------



## sammiwry

I have found I have worse ms Monday to Friday and while I am at work than the evenings and weekends. Think with me its almost psychological in that I dont like my job so feel worse when I am there and when I am home I am fine.


----------



## KellyC75

Im totally the same, although most of the time now I am feeling pretty Ok...Which is so different to when I was pregnant with my Son (now6) I was sick right up to when the textbook says it eases!

Although every time when I feed my dogs, it reminds me that my stomach is still 'sensitive'! :sick:


----------



## louise1302

i feel crap today, yesterday i didnt feel sick at all until the evening but the soreness in my bbs comins and goes, i think its just normal fluctuations xx


----------

